# Whats the best fish to cycle with?



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

whats a good hardy fish that is tropical and that can handle a cycle? cheap 2.. lol


----------



## piranhas in farmdale (Jan 3, 2004)

im not sure if its tropical but i use gold fish


----------



## redbellycrazy (Feb 25, 2004)

Tiger barbs. They are hardy as hell and cheap.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

large danios..also good dither fish..convicts will also work.cheap and hardy


----------



## grumble (Feb 4, 2004)

Just use a few goldfish...


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Moved to, water chemistry


----------



## eatfish (Jul 30, 2003)

i use convicts. but there is usualy 8 times that amount of fish that i started with by the time the cycling is done.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i used goldfish for mine, here it is 19 cents a piece, i think that should be cheap enough for ne1


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

In my opinion a fishless cycle is better using pure ammonia. Just tried it for the first time and probably used less than a nickels worth.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2004)

I once used a $2.00 channel catfish to cycle an aquarium. After the tank was cycled, the channel catfish never got along with the other fish so I gave it away to someone with an outdoor pond.


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

anything cheap........but most likely goldfish/danio/guppies


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

I use dfferent size of goldfish. They are cheap......


----------

